# guess its in the blood....



## Richard S. (Sep 6, 2002)

ok, my first ma was HKD but i bowed out  due to injury.  its been many years since, but it still influences the way i think and move in a fight. even after several yrs of Wing Chun. soooo, now im working in the same town that my old Master has a couple of schools in, so i thought i would "drop by" and pay my respects. anyway, to make a long rant short i start classes with him next week. i havent been this exited in many moons.............respects


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 6, 2002)

That's very interesting. There are some people who match body types and martial arts but I think most martial arts transcend size. I also think that people sometimes just fit with a martial art. Some people just "get it". 
You're lucky to have found your old master and it's good you are excited. Good luck to you.
:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Richard,

This is Bill, glad you were able to find a place to workout, and I'm thrilled it's with your previous teacher.  Still would like to meet you in person and exchange ideas, let me know.

Take Care.


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, Richard.
I'm glad to here your visit went well.    I love that feeling and I hope you never lose it.

Enjoy your training!!
Take care, Richard.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 14, 2002)

Rich,

I know what you mean...  I'm addicted to Hapkido...  I started in Jan 02...and I hate it when i miss a class..  I go like 6 times a week if I can.. I help out with the kiddies. .and it's a riot..  I know im hooked for life... my instructors are amazing..  
Its great to see that you are getting back with your old teacher and back into Hapkido!!

Congrats and best of Luck!!


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

hi.  i know what you all are talking about,  it kills me to miss any classes at all.  i attened at least one class but i try for two each day.  cant stop love it to much.


----------

